# Hello Everyone................... I'm coming back soon.



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I know I have been gone from here for quite sometime and I am sorry and I have missed you all. But a lot has been happening in my life.

First off, my leg is healed and doing fine. I do have a little limp but that is to be expected.

I went back to work for a couple of weeks but things at work got totally out of hand and I went in last Monday and picked up my tools and quit for good with that company. I hate when companies start taking advantage of the employees in times like this. But what you sow is what you reap. I don't think they will make it through these times.

I did land a new job this week and hopefully start sometime this week. 2 man shop, me and the owner. I think we have a lot to offer each other. He will be doing most of the sales and I will do the builiding of cabinets.

Lastly, my wife, who is a diabetic, has a very deformed foot from a fracture and charcots disease. She has been fighting a blister on this foot for almost a year and it is not healing. Also had an infection in it 3 times in 4 months. So hopefully tomorrow they are going to amputate the foot. She will then get a prosthetic foot and hopefully be walking again by the end of May.

As you can see I have had some pretty rough months. I hope that after I get her back home and situated and get a good start on this new job, I can get back and see more of your posts and projects. I do miss you all and hope to be back on a regular basis as soon as I can.

Keep my wife in your prayers please and wish us both a better year after this is all over with. Thanks Guys and Gals


----------



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man that is some rough months.. My thought and prayers go out to you and your wife… I know what diabetes can do. I am 42 and type 2 diabetic.. I have had my "lazy" stages where I didnt take care of myself and almost landed in a coma and losing my vision.. 
Hang in there in there hopefully it will all come to pass.. then you can have it smooth …


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

My prayers will definitely be with you! I am glad however that you are doing so much better. We will all be looking forward to seeing you around more!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, my God … *Jerry*....

I'm so sorry. That's a HEAP of stuff to be dealing with.

My mother is a former Vice President of the American Diabetes Association.

Like many, I had NO idea how serious a disease diabetes could be. Clearly, it can ravage the body.

I wish you and your wife health, strength, prosperity, peace, and … better luck in the coming months and years.

You'll both be in my thoughts, Buddy.

Most sincerely.

All the best at the new job.


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Jerry,

Glad to hear you up and about, and good going on the new job. I believe you will be much happier there.. Sorry to hear about your wife, You and your wife will be in our thoughts and prayers..

Later - Scotty


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning *Jerry* congratulations on the new job it sound like it will be a peaceful place to work. I am sorry to hear about your wife's problem with her foot and I hope that goes well for both of you.

Welcome back to Lumberjocks.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Jerry;

Well, no wonder you haven't been very active!

I wish both you and you wife the very best outcomes. These are very difficult times for you but as a friend of mine always advises… keep the faith.

God bless.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jerry: In some ways you asre getting control of you life and in others it seems like you are being bounced from post to post.

My prayers are with you and your wife.

Good luck in your new job.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a Diabetic Aunt who suffered the same problem. She fought a serious infection in her lower calf area, on and off for just over a year. She suffered BIG time….finally, they amputated just below her knee. She's a brand new woman!! MUCH happier, and MUCH better off!

Best of luck!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like times have been trying lately. Good luck with everything, Jerry. It will all work out.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Jerry, know that I will pray for a complete recovery for you and your wife and success in your new venture!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey jerry…ive been thinking of you and wondering why you were gone…im sure sorry for your trails in life…i know in our phone conversation it sounded like the business you were working for was a trying situation…i hope your new job will work out…but most important is that your wife becomes well and feels good again…..i to am diabetic and so far have been blessed to do ok so far…but we never know what is around the corner….but my prayers are for you both….so many lumber jocks that i know of have had some major trails in there life…and ive seen so many of the jocks come together and pull for one another..and if i can help you in any way..let me know…grizzman.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

glad to hear you are coming together and nearly fit for fight
congrat´s with your new work hope it will be good for you to work there
sorry to heare abaut your wife I do wish you and her the best luck in the future

Dennis


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Good luck with the new job and I'll keep good positive thoughts for your sweety.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry, hope the wife is fine and everything goes well with her. Glad you found another job, sometimes places like you described brings on more stress than they are worth. Good for you for being able to move on. Again hope everything turns out well with your wife. We will keep her and you in our prayers.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Jerry:
You and your family are in my prayers and I look forward to your return to LJ.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

one door closes and another opens ,
you are both in my prayers ,

one day at a time ,
it's the best we can do .

God bless you both !


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great words. I'm on my way to the hospital and just stopped to check on this post. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Branum (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefully the troubles are behind and a quality life is ahead. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Jerry…...........

Just know for sure that the prayers will be focused on your requested needs. I can understand the absence! Good luck down the road with the new job.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that Jerry. You and your wife are in my prayers and I wish you nothing but the best.
Congratulations on your new job. Your new boss has gotten one helluva a fine craftsman. 
Take care and please post an update when you can.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

If it's not one thing, it's another. Wife told me last night they were taking her down to dialysis early this morning. I told her she should have the nurses check with the surgeon, he may not want her to do dailysis today before surgery. Well guess what? They did not ask the surgeon and when he came in this morning and found she was doing dialysis, he said "no surgery today." Niow having to reschedule for tomorrow we hope. Keep you all posted.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Please do keep us posted! You have a lot on your plate and I wish you the best. Hang in there fellow Lumberjock.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Jerry, It was good to hear of your new job. I hope that works well for you. It sounds like its a good match for both of you. I'll keep both you and your wife in my prayers. I know these are tough times for the two of you.

Do let us know how things progress.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

you and your wife are in my prayers Jerry,-I know it's tough to change jobs too during this time-hang in there brother !


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Jerry: My prayers are with you and your wife. Because we can't see what will happen even one minute from now, I know it can be difficult to remain positive. However, you are a great craftsman, and I know you will succeed and prosper in this next venture. I wish your family the very best possible.


----------

